

Ask HN: Black Friday tech deals  - k3dz

gadgets, software, books.. any recommendations?
======
sycren
Apple's black friday deals: [http://www.macrumors.com/2011/11/24/apples-black-
friday-sale...](http://www.macrumors.com/2011/11/24/apples-black-friday-sale-
goes-live-internationally/)

Although with a student discount most things are cheaper unless you want to
buy an ipod/iphone/ipad..

------
k3dz
Themify has a 40% off on wp themes, memberships <http://themify.me/blog/black-
friday-long-weekend-sale>

